# Porn Versions of Classic Novels



## Santino (Mar 17, 2010)

The Huge Cock of Notre Dame

Giving the Bride Head (Revisited)

Oliver Fist


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2010)

The Rimming of the Shrew


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Lolita


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 17, 2010)

A Tale of Two Titties


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 17, 2010)

David Cop-A-Feel


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Children of Poon


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2010)

Howard's End

Passage to India

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Pride & Predjucock.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2010)

Mason and Dixon

The Oxford Handbook of Riminology.

Grime and Punishment

The Brothers Karamazov

Moby Dick


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

DVDA special: Our Mutual End


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2010)

Toss off the d'Urbevilles


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2010)

I Rimmed a Bird in 80 Ways


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

War & Piece.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

Websters English Dicktionary


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 17, 2010)

A friend lent this to me once. Not only did I not read it, he is also no longer my friend.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> War & Piece.



Or the Cilla Black version: 'Worra Piece'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Websters English Dicktionary



hurhur _dick_tionary


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2010)

jer said:


> A Tale of Two Titties



A Tale of Two Cities, One Cup


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 17, 2010)

As I Die Laying


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Toss off the d'Urbevilles



Fucks sake I just spent five minutes trying to think of a tess one.

Out and In, In Paris and Her Mate


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hole of Darkness.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2010)

Whore and Piss


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2010)

Insider with Rosie


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2010)

A Tale of Two Big Fat Throbbing Cocks

Great Expectations of Big Fat Throbbing Cocks

Bleak Big Fat Throbbing Cocks

Mr. Pickwick's Big Fat Throbbing Cock Diary

Oliver Big Fat Throbbing Cocks Twist

Hard Big Fat Throbbing Cock Times

Our Mutual Friend's Big Fat Throbbing Cock


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 17, 2010)

The Charterhouse Of Karma Sutra


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2010)

My family and other animals.


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2010)

The Mayor of FasterFelch.


----------



## the button (Mar 17, 2010)

Fanny by gaslight


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> My family and other animals.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 17, 2010)

Brave Nude World


----------



## the button (Mar 17, 2010)

Jude the Obscene


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

198whore


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2010)

Profanity Fair


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

The Cunt of Monte Cristo


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2010)

The Muff / dog Papers


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 17, 2010)

Lord Of Undoing Flies


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Profanity Fair



Whats that? a specialist title for people who get aroused by swearing and blasphemy?


----------



## N_igma (Mar 17, 2010)

The Old Man and the Semen.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2010)

Three Men In a Goat


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2010)

By Grand Central Station I Lay Down and Wanked


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

To Double Penetrate a Mockingbird

Uncle Tom's Asian Sluts Cabin


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 17, 2010)

Defiling the Bitch in the Wardrobe.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Frankenbone


Dickula


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Goodnight Mr Tom


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Brothers Cockamazov.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Three Men In a Goat


----------



## the button (Mar 17, 2010)

All quiet on the breast and cunt


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

Dong Quixote


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

Far From the Madding Red Hot Anal Cum Fiesta


----------



## the button (Mar 17, 2010)

Bukkakecio's Dick Hammer-on


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Vanity Fuck Fair


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

One Blew Over the Cuckoo's Chest


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2010)

The Divine Cum


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2010)

Altered Hardon

And for the kids - 

The Twats

Fantastic Mr Fucks

Going Solo


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 17, 2010)

Bridget Jones's Dildo. 

The Unbearable Licking of Ball Bags


On the Rim

A Clockwork Flange

A clergyman's whore.


----------



## the button (Mar 17, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Fantastic Mr Fucks



Proper lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Gangbangs of New York


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

The Floss on my Balls


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

The Whores Last Sigh


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

Homo's Willyad(ventures).


----------



## JimW (Mar 17, 2010)

The Brothers Getchakitzov


----------



## Maggot (Mar 17, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Dong Quixote


Hung like a Don Quix(ote)


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Keep the Ass-piss-ditras Flying


----------



## the button (Mar 17, 2010)

The road to big'n'queer


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2010)

King Leer


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Homo's Willyad(ventures).



And of course it's exciting follow up, The Rodyssey.


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

Givvin' Head Wilson

The Mayor of Fucktown

The Pickwick Cockfest


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

The God of Massive Wangs


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

The Lovely Boners


----------



## the button (Mar 17, 2010)

The life of (cream)Pi


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

Red Horse said:


> The Lovely Boners



All kinds of wrong!!


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, I know hardly a 'classic' is it


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2010)

The french lieutenant's woman does Dallas.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2010)

Whore of the wolds.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 17, 2010)

Snatch 22


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

20001 dicks


----------



## damnhippie (Mar 17, 2010)

The Master and Marger-Eat Her


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2010)

The Bi Bull

*goes to Hell*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

The Tibetan Book of The Dead Hot Sluts


Back three turns of the wheel


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Snatch 22



I was working with_ Snatch Her in the Rye (grass_).

*face palms self*


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2010)

The Adventures of Fuckleberry Finn


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

The European Adventures of Cockmaster Finn 5


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah ha, no way! Just about to post that


----------



## damnhippie (Mar 17, 2010)

i was trying to work something out with The Red Badge Of Courage but i think it's better left alone tbh


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I was working with_ Snatch Her in the Rye (grass_).
> 
> *face palms self*


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

Rob and Sons Cruise Hoes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Rob and Sons Cruise Hoes.



You just redeemed yourself.


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Rob and Sons Cruise Hoes.



You were better off with the 'Snatch her in the Rye' shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

The Quranal destruction


*awaits fatwah*


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You just redeemed yourself.



Im leaving The Grapes of Wrath alone.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2010)

Lord of the Thighs


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2010)

Where's Willy?

(stretching the definition of 'classic' here I know)


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2010)

damnhippie said:


> i was trying to work something out with The Red Vadge Of Courage but i think it's better left alone tbh



Fixed for you


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Tom Bones School Gays


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

Ivan's Hoes


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Tom Bones School Gays



Lulz!


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Where's Willy?
> 
> (stretching the definition of 'classic' here I know)



Stretching the definition of 'novel' a bit as well aren't you?


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2010)

Nineteen Eighty-Phwoar


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2010)

The Cock Machine

Brave New Cunt

1980-pussy

The Road to Wigan Snatch

The Man With the Big Throbbing Golden Cock

7 Pussies for 7 Dicks

COCK! (The Musical)

The Voyeur Of the Opera.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2010)

Shit and Piss


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2010)

The Pounding of the Baskervilles


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2010)

Xen and the Art of Fucking 

Hitchfuckers Guide to the Galaxy of Eager Young Pussy


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

120 Days of Sodomy


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Life according to Gaping Anuses


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

The Bellend Jar


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2010)

Through Alice's Good Looking Ass


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Tom Bones School Gays


----------



## the button (Mar 17, 2010)

Knickerless Nickleby


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2010)

Dr No (means yes)


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Moanwars of a Gay Shah


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2010)

Big Throbbing Cocks at the Whistlestop Whorehouse

Starring Julia Roberts as a whore with cancer, and Dolly Parton as the tough-yet-fair hearted madame who gets premium prices for her last few days.


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

A Tale Of Two Titties


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Through Alice's Good Looking Ass



hahahhaha, brilliant


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

A Handjobbers Tail


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Big Throbbing Cocks at the Whistlestop Whorehouse
> 
> Starring Julia Roberts as a whore with cancer, and Dolly Parton as the tough-yet-fair hearted madame who gets premium prices for her last few days.



Why would a novel _star_ actresses?


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

Muff Diving Miss Daisy


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 17, 2010)

Pokeahotass
Little Rimmin'
Thighs wide open


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

Far From The Dogging Crowd


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 17, 2010)

The 39 sluts.

Cuntery row.


----------



## bmd (Mar 17, 2010)

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Minge.

The Three Muffketeers.


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

Uncle Tom's Cock.
Who Katy Did.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

The Man in the Iron Cockring


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2010)

To Drill a Cock in Bird.


(Bindun?)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 17, 2010)

Blow White on the Seven Dwarves


----------



## starfish (Mar 17, 2010)

Lady Windemeres Fanny.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2010)

Great Big Tits


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2010)

The Goo Between (Her Tits)


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 17, 2010)

Great Ejaculations


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast must be like the ultimate cock-tease for furries. Just when they are about to have hot bestial sex the beast turns human and a Furries cock goes flaccid


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 17, 2010)

Dead Holes (Gogol)
Waiting for Sod-ot (Beckett)
Ass and Mouth (Gaskell)
Claybanger (Bennett)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 17, 2010)

The Lust of the Mohicans 

Something Wicked this Way Cums 

Harry Potter and the Philosophers Bone

Brighton Cock


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

The good, the bad and the milf


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the sound of that book. Or film. Preferably a film.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Whore's Last Sigh


----------



## Santino (Mar 17, 2010)

HugeHangers Abbey


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 17, 2010)

Last exit to Fuck Lynn
Julius Teaser
King Leer
As you like it (up the arse)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Man in the Rubber Mask

Anne in the Stables.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Lady Chatterley's Brother

A Midsummers Night's Quim


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Bum Crack of Notre Dame


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Beer and 'ho-ing in Las Vegas


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 17, 2010)

Shitty Titty Gang Bang

Jayne(s) Hair(-y Muff)

Womb With A View

My Friend Flicka (the bean)


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 17, 2010)

mentalchik said:


> Shitty Titty Gang Bang



In German with subtutles obviously?!


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 17, 2010)

The Chicks(with dicks) Capers


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2010)

shaving ryans privates



> An all male shaving extravaganza! These military guys have no problem in shaving some extra pubs off of Ryan's Privates for clean-shaven feel to their late night bunk exchanges! Enjoy!



I wonder if ^that^ would change Karl Winn's view on employing ex servicepeople.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Brothers Can't Get Me Off.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Bride Ain't Prejudiced.


----------



## damnhippie (Mar 17, 2010)

Dante's _In Fur? No!_


----------



## Badger Decoy (Mar 17, 2010)

The Unbearable whiteness of semen


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Machiavelli: The Prince Albert


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 17, 2010)

Badger Decoy said:


> The Unbearable whiteness of semen




favourite so far

[and I really hate that book. And everything else I've read by him.]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Catch 22: The Bukkake Story.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Jane's Ear


----------



## Badger Decoy (Mar 17, 2010)

Of vice and men


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Toss off the d'Urbevilles


----------



## Badger Decoy (Mar 17, 2010)

Goodbye to all twat

All Quiet on the Western cunt


----------



## Badger Decoy (Mar 17, 2010)

My teen felate a whore


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread is cracking me up


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 17, 2010)

The Three Theban Lays

In and Out in Paris and London


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 18, 2010)

the throbbing cock as big as the ritz: f scott fitzgerald


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 18, 2010)

Coriolanus


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 18, 2010)

The Cocks of Black Folk


----------



## PandaCola (Mar 18, 2010)

Arse of Darkness
To Kill and Fuck a Bird
The Long Wank to Freedom


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Man On Gay Whores


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 18, 2010)

Middleminge


----------



## PandaCola (Mar 18, 2010)

The Loneliness of the Dong Munching Bummer


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 18, 2010)

PandaCola said:


> The Loneliness of the Dong Munching Bummer


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Saturday Night and Sunday Moaning


----------



## JimW (Mar 18, 2010)

Tristram's Hand-shandy


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Ivan 'Ho


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

FucKing Solomon's Minge


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 18, 2010)

Enema
Anal Kerenina
Fuckelbery Finn


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 18, 2010)

The Great Shatsby
& 
Poop


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

A Jizz-mess Carol, featuring Ebeneezer Spooge.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 18, 2010)

All from the mighty pen of Laura Ingalls Wilder:

Little Ass on the Prairie 
Little Ass in the Big Woods 
On the Wanks of Bum Cheek
By the Whores of Silver Lake 
These Happy Golden Showers  
The Fist For Years 

My daughter has been reading the originals recently - Louis MacNeice


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2010)

Your most successful thread, Santino?


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Your most successful thread, Santino?



That would be the none-more-mightier 2009 Ashes epic.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2010)

Santino said:


> That would be the none-more-mightier 2009 Ashes epic.


Ah yes.

Cricket and literary porn then.  By these you shall be remembered.


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Ah yes.
> 
> Cricket and literary porn then.  By these you shall be remembered.



It's pornographic literature rather than literary porn.


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Tell you what, why don't you start a thread on porn version of statistics methods and see how far that gets you?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2010)

An important distinction that I suggest we use on your gravestone.

*Here Lies Santino*
It's pornographic literature rather than literary porn.​


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Priapica Muffematica


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2010)

back to desecrating the canon please


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2010)

a mote in gods bronze eye


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> back to desecrating the canon please



Your mum was desecrating MY cannon the other day.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2010)

Santino said:


> Priapica Muffematica


Oh very good work.

By the same author -- Op Dicks.

Euclid's Elementary Teachers.






I'm terrible at this


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Rashominge


----------



## JimW (Mar 18, 2010)

Orhan Pamuk's My Knob is Red(-raw)


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 18, 2010)

Fanny by Gaslight


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Fannyglans Wank


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Dr Zhivagina


----------



## the button (Mar 18, 2010)

Santino said:


> Tell you what, why don't you start a thread on porn version of statistics methods and see how far that gets you?



Bukka-chi squared


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Mar 18, 2010)

Captain Correlli's Manhood In

The Schlong Goodbye


----------



## the button (Mar 18, 2010)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Captain Correlli's Manhood In


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 18, 2010)

The Unbearable Rightness of Peeing


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 18, 2010)

The Bi-ble.


----------



## albionism (Mar 19, 2010)

Bumfire of the Fannyties


----------



## albionism (Mar 19, 2010)

Anal Dreams


----------



## Santino (Mar 19, 2010)

The Maltese Felching


----------



## Diamond (Mar 19, 2010)

If Not Now, When?


----------



## Santino (Mar 19, 2010)

As I Wanked Off One Midsummer, Moaning


----------



## Diamond (Mar 19, 2010)

The Great Gash-by


----------



## Robstarr (Mar 19, 2010)

The Da Vinci Choad


----------



## southside (Mar 19, 2010)

From here to Maternity.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 19, 2010)

I said "Alice In Wonderland" to a 4 yr old today, and he thought I said "Alice in Underpants"
Does that count?


----------



## Santino (Mar 20, 2010)

Breastfeeding on Tiffany


----------



## 8den (Mar 20, 2010)

I (((((heart))))) this thread. 

My humble offering. 

Hard Times.


----------



## Badger Decoy (Mar 20, 2010)

The Twist(ed) Family Robinson

The Odd-Hussy


----------



## Diamond (Mar 20, 2010)

Dulce Et Decorum Est to take a massive cock.


----------



## Cadmus (Mar 20, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> I said "Alice In Wonderland" to a 4 yr old today, and he thought I said "Alice in Underpants"
> Does that count?


There's also:

Alice in Wonderbra

Alice in Fetishland

Alice in Penisland

A variation on the theme would be _Alice in Blowerland: Through the Breeding Arse_


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

In And Out In Paris And London


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2010)

E.E Cock Smith 'Glansman' series


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 20, 2010)

The Old Man and the Semen
Whore and Piece


----------



## Santino (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been trying to do 'For Whom the Bell Tolls' for ages. I've got as far as 'Whore, Whom...' and I'm stuck.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2010)

For Whores the Bellend Toils?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Mar 21, 2010)

Much Ado about Muffing


----------



## Diamond (Mar 21, 2010)

Tender Is The Red-Raw Schlong.


----------



## 8den (Mar 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> For Whores the Bellend Toils?



You need help. Professional Help. And perhaps medication.


----------



## 8den (Mar 21, 2010)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Much Ado about Muffing



Its depressing how funny I find this.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 21, 2010)

Twilight: Blue Moon

Wankmen

V for Vaginal


----------



## The Groke (Mar 21, 2010)

The Unbearable Tightness of Teens?


----------



## Cadmus (Mar 21, 2010)

_Gulliver's Gavels_ by Swift

_A Journey to the Centre of the Birth_ by Verne

_The Secret Priory of Adrian Hole_ by Towsend

_In Search of Lust Time _by Proust

_Animal (C)harm_ by Orwell


Technically not novels but deserving an honourable mention:

_Oedipus the Sting_ by Sophocles

_A Doll's Blouse_ by Ibsen

_Le "Me-on-top"_ by Moliere

_The Free Mistress_ by Chekhov


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 21, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> E.E Cock Smith 'Glansman' series


----------



## the button (Mar 21, 2010)

The Groke said:


> The Unbearable Tightness of Teens?





Welcome back.


----------



## the button (Mar 21, 2010)

Mouthwanger Abbi


----------



## The Groke (Mar 22, 2010)

the button said:


> Welcome back.



*doffs cap*


----------



## Quartz (Mar 22, 2010)

From Shakespeare's hidden canon:

A Midsummer Night's Wet Dream
Two Dicks of Verona
All's Well That Ends with Sex
The Cunt's Tail.
As You Like It Up The Arse.
The Merry Sluts of Windsor.
Love Labours Lustily.
The Screwing of the Shrew.


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2010)

The Sounding and The Furry


----------



## Combustible (Mar 23, 2010)

I Roger
The Raven's Knob


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2010)

The Tell Tale Shart


----------



## The Groke (Mar 23, 2010)

The Tripods.


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2010)

Zorba Does Greek


----------



## Quartz (Mar 23, 2010)

In a modern vein, looking across at one pile of books:

Rowling: Harry Potter and Hermione's Secret Chamber.
Adams: Dilbert and The Way of The Wanker.
Rowling: Harry Potter and the Penis of Fire.
Singh: Fermat's Last Shag.
Mill: On Sex and Other Essays.
Lomborg: The Rampant Environmentalist.
Brewer: The Dictionary of Sex and Lust.

How those got mixed in with my techie library, I'm not sure.


----------



## pootle (Mar 23, 2010)

It's not exactly modern but everytime I see a poster for "The Lovely Bones" by Alice Sebold I always read it as "The Lovely Bonings" which would be quite a different book/film! 

 thanks u75!


----------



## 8den (Mar 23, 2010)

captain corelli's mandicking.


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2010)

Wolf Whore


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 23, 2010)

Whore and Piss


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2010)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Toss off the d'Urbevilles





Santino said:


> A Tale of Two Cities, One Cup





ChrisFilter said:


> Defiling the Bitch in the Wardrobe.





the button said:


> The road to big'n'queer





damnhippie said:


> The Master and Marger-Eat Her





Melinda said:


> Rob and Sons Cruise Hoes.





DotCommunist said:


> Tom Bones School Gays





ebay sex moomin said:


> Captain Correlli's Manhood In



My favourites so far  ^^


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2010)

Quartz said:


> In a modern vein, looking across at one pile of books:
> 
> Rowling: Harry Potter and Hermione's Secret Chamber.
> Adams: Dilbert and The Way of The Wanker.
> ...



Lol, a grow man reading Harry slot her


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2010)

Santino said:


> My favourites so far  ^^



such modesty, to nominate your own contribution


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 23, 2010)

As You Lick It.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Macking Her Smelly - Prince


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> such modesty, to nominate your own contribution



I had two nominations until modesty prevailed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Lol, a grow man reading Harry slot her



Or, a grown man who likes Hairy Putter...


----------



## albionism (Mar 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> For Whores the Bellend Toils?


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 23, 2010)

Santino said:


> My favourites so far  ^^



You no like 3 men in a goat?

Bah. I give up


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> You no like 3 men in a goat?
> 
> Bah. I give up



I prefer the sequel, 'Three Men in a Bummer.'


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2010)

Supplementary evidence, in case people thought I just added the word 'bummer' on a whim:


----------



## Red Horse (Mar 25, 2010)

The Unbearable Tightness of Being DPed


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 25, 2010)

The Old Man And The Pee


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 25, 2010)

Little Death in the Afternoon


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 25, 2010)

The Son Also Rises


----------



## Santino (Mar 26, 2010)

Frenchman's Crack


----------



## garçond (Aug 7, 2012)

Catch her in the Eye


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2016)

_The Adventures Of Tom Voyeur_
_Adventures Of Dangleberries In_
_Pudding Tug Wilson_
_The Prince Albert And The Pauper_


----------



## Cadmus (Dec 5, 2016)

Fantastic Breasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## Cid (Dec 6, 2016)

Dickolas Dickleby
The old curiosity cock
The Dippedwick papers
David Cop-a-feel


----------



## Cid (Dec 6, 2016)

Middlemunch


----------

